# Choose My Next Strain!  (Voting today only)



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

Here we go...

Cali Connection--Tahoe OG $114 (10 seeds) 
DJ Shorts--Flo $138 (10 seeds) 
Mandala--Satori $58 (10 seeds) 
Mosca--Cinderella 99 Bx1 $71 (10 seeds) 
Subcool--Qleaner $97 (5 seeds) 


Thanks in advance!  I think this is a pretty amazing list.  I don't think I'll be disappointed by ANY of these genetics?!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

wow Subcool's beans aren't cheap.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

hahaha  thanks nova!!  I'm saving my vote in case i need a tie breaker


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 3, 2011)

Voted. And I've been meaning to tell you that I love your HST quote.  Very big fan of his. Was a very sad day when he passed.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> wow Subcool's beans aren't cheap.


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Voted. And I've been meaning to tell you that I love your HST quote. Very big fan of his. Was a very sad day when he passed.


 
thanks TKR.  i live close to where he did and still frequent one of his haunts.  you know what was funny tho...

a few days after he passed the local radio had an advertisement running looking for someone with a cannon.  they were to be "available" over a three day period, and would be "called in" with an hour's notice to show up at an undisclosed location.  local rumor has it, his remains were actually fired FROM the cannon...

thats the kind of person he was. ironic, and iconic until the bitter end!

RIP HST


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> Voted. And I've been meaning to tell you that I love your HST quote. Very big fan of his. Was a very sad day when he passed.


 
Have you guys seen Where The Buffalo Roam?  I think it was much better than Fear And Loathing In Las Vegas, Bill Murry was a much more believeable HST than Johnny Dep. And no rumor, they DID shoot his remains from a cannon!


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 3, 2011)

I know that story very well, and can verify it's accuracy. 

A very dear friend of mine who passed several years before HST, was a former drinking buddy of his. They did some traveling together also. I was able to meet HST a few times before my friend died. 

He was an amazing man.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 3, 2011)

I have. I saw it after seeing fear and loathing. One of my favorites.  Both of them are actually.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 3, 2011)

TheKlonedRanger said:
			
		

> I know that story very well, and can verify it's accuracy.
> 
> A very dear friend of mine who passed several years before HST, was a former drinking buddy of his. They did some traveling together also. I was able to meet HST a few times before my friend died.
> 
> He was an amazing man.


 
Very cool, I'm jealous.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

haha that IS really cool.  i only ever saw him from afar...

would have loved to had him stick around long enough to see the medical transformation his beloved home has now taken on.  Pitkin County is now rumored to be the most relaxed on the whole med scene in the state, and have more med users/growers/dispensaries per capita than the rest of the state!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## kaotik (Mar 3, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> wow Subcool's beans aren't cheap.



nah man, you can find em cheaper than that  
i think ben said he just wanted to support mp by going with attitude.


since it aint my money, i vote tahoe  
been drooling over that for a while but no way i'd pay that much for seeds.. so i'll grow it vicariously through you


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 3, 2011)

I went with the C-99 it's onthe one of these days list for me.


----------



## lordhighlama (Mar 3, 2011)

went with the tahoe as well, just looks very interesting.

Off topic a bit, but man I cant believe how much mandala has raised their prices as of late.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

ALRIGHT!!  Thats what we like to see!!  

Kaotik...by all means pic the $$ beans!  I knew it might happen, and wouldn't have done this otherwise!!  And YES...I REALLY want to support ATTITUDE and MP.  I was trying to make a donation to HICK the other day, so I figured I'd have a little fun at the same time!!  

LHL...Seems to me the "market" is bringing these prices, and people are willing to pay them.  I just have a hard time trying to figure out how to justify 30 mandala beans for about the same price as 10 djshorts.  At what point are we paying for "the name" eg "the nike" of seeds, and not so much the end product??  Advertising, "company trips" to exotic locals for seeds etc.  

This is going to be a close Poll!!


----------



## niteshft (Mar 3, 2011)

I was on the tude drooling over the seeds and my mind went foggy after awhile....so many and so little time.....so I picked #1 on the list. Like you said, your list...it's all good.


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 3, 2011)

That tahoe is starting to run away with it. I'm really wanting to run mine soon. Got probably another month flowering these, and next up I'm rumnig some leprechaun gear. But I might save one spot for a tahoe bean. I want it to smoke like hamster says his Larry does at 70 days; like a brick to the head.


----------



## Locked (Mar 3, 2011)

Voted....easy choice for me to make....swerve and Cali Connection have done me right with the Larry OG....I think the Tahoe will be quite dank as well.
Wish the tude carried Raskal's WIFI....it is on top of my to get list.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm getting excited...

I wanted to see the 50 dayer at first, but an extra 20 days would be worth a brick to the head!!  

Did I say that right :confused2:  whatever....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 3, 2011)

Flo...Flo....Flo.....FLO.....FLO.......

ahhhhh screw it I'm laggin way behind


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 3, 2011)

DJ Short..if ya dont run those...please send them to me..Ill be Happy to run them..take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks again all for voting...looks like it's the Tahoe OG!  

After I place the order I'll start a thread to track the delivery!!!

:yay:


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

Good luck placing that order.  It's almost 730 here and I've been trying to order since I woke up at 345.  They're having real heavy traffic right now and it's either really slow or not working at all. They're working on server issues. So be patient man!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

Haha. I figured. I was going to wake up early (earlier) but they're site was jammed up yesterday starting about 630est. 

Let me know if you get in. Have you called them??


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 4, 2011)

I just placed my order. They're back online and it took me about 10 minutes to do it, from logging in, adding the strains to my basket, and checking out. I didn't call, but front page of the site says they're back and faster than ever. They are correct. Go spend money bro!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

Cha Ching!!!


----------



## benamucc (Mar 4, 2011)

STARTING NEW THREAD>>>  Thanks to all who voted and commented!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 4, 2011)

you went wrong brother...:rofl:   Im so :stoned:


----------

